# 220-701 vs jko-701



## jake1126

So today I tried to register for my A+ assuming there was only the 220 series. I go to a tech college where they told me I can buy a voucher through them for half off the original price. So it only cost me $82. I went to register using my voucher on the 220-701 and it said "this voucher doesnt work with this exam". Thus, I found the JKO-701 and it worked. So what's the difference between 220-701 and JKO-701? Will I still be certified if I pass the JKO exams? If anyone can help shed light on this situation, I'd be grateful. Thanks


----------



## BosonMichael

link


----------



## jake1126

Thanks alot. After researching for like 40 minutes last night, I found out about the E2C compTIA program and that members of it get to use discounted vouchers (such as the JKO). So it is the same test, just with a discount. Thanks for helping clarify. Taking the 701 monday the 26th, kind of nervous..


----------



## greenbrucelee

if you have put in the study you will be fine, good luck.


----------



## epshatto

If it makes you feel any better, when I took A+ I got the JK0 series as well and at first thought I'd been awarded the wrong test or something. Found out this info a little later, too.


----------



## jake1126

Ahhh passed 701 with a 770. Feels nice, now for the second part. I heard it's a lot harder, but passing the 701 gives me a bit of confidence.


----------



## greenbrucelee

its only hard if you dont know.

when I did the A+ which was the 600 series I found the second exam (IT Technican) easier than the essentials.


----------



## epshatto

I got roughly the same score on both of them, I found them actually pretty equivalent. Could have sworn I failed 'em though until I saw the score.


----------



## PeterH1988

Hi,

Do you know where I can get discounted vouchers for testing in the UK on both 220-701 and 220-702?

I can find them under the comptiastore.eu, but the price is in Euro and is virtually the same cost as the exam directly?! In the Michael Meyers book in the back, it says no one should pay full price for the exams?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## greenbrucelee

Yes you can get them from CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers just make sure you get the international vouchers which are for the UK the rest are for the US and Canada.

Please read my guide on the A+ CompTIA A+ update | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## PeterH1988

greenbrucelee said:


> Yes you can get them from CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers just make sure you get the international vouchers which are for the UK the rest are for the US and Canada.
> 
> Please read my guide on the A+ CompTIA A+ update | | Tech Support Forum


 
Great thanks. I've already read it  - good read!

Thank you


----------



## egalvan7

I think this test is hard.


----------



## egalvan7

I'm so nervous guys. I hope I pass it!


----------



## egalvan7

Which Materials did you study for those certifications? 

Thank you!


----------



## greenbrucelee

compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 6th edition (newest editions are 7th and 8th)

Microsoft press books for the ms certifications.


----------



## wheelchairJer

So from what you are saying, both exams are the same? I am on pearsonvue right now and they are offering to sell me the jko series of the test.


----------



## BosonMichael

Both exams are the same, but if you aren't taking a CompTIA authorized training course, you're supposed to take the 220 exams.

According to this post, if you attempt to register for a JK0 exam and you are not eligible, the site will tell you that you aren't allowed to register. Assuming the post is right, that's better than paying half price for the exam, passing, then getting your score invalidated because you aren't authorized to take the JK0 version from the exam. Know what I mean?


----------

